# Should I revert my Verizon Nexus back to stock?



## NateRules (Jun 8, 2012)

OK, tomorrow my GS3 arrives and my mom will get my galaxy Nexus. (I know that the bootloader is locked and I just spent a lot of money to downgrade my phone. Don't make me feel worse than I already do.) Should I revert to stock so when she takes it into Verizon to activate it, there won't be any warranty voiding issues? I wan't her to have Jelly Bean and I would flash JB later. Or, is it no big deal to have JB on the phone when she takes it in. Another thought, she has a Charge right now, can she just put her sim in and be good?


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

From what I understand, she can just put in the sim card.
This should even update your "device" on the MyVerizon website.


----------



## TheWhiteBandito (Nov 8, 2011)

You can activate your phone without going to a Verizon store. I don't know if swapping sims will work (I've never done it) but I have activated all of my phones from the comfort of my home.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I would assume you could just swap sims, regardless, I would just get her back on official and lock it up. That way she can take OTA's/get technical support from VZW/etc.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheLowEnd1 (Jul 7, 2012)

I would. Im starting to hear about Verizon workers straight up asking people if they've rooted their device. When I upgraded to the Nexus, my rep wanted to check the SD card on my old phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

NateRules said:


> OK, tomorrow my GS3 arrives and my mom will get my galaxy Nexus. (I know that the bootloader is locked and I just spent a lot of money to downgrade my phone. Don't make me feel worse than I already do.) Should I revert to stock so when she takes it into Verizon to activate it, there won't be any warranty voiding issues? I wan't her to have Jelly Bean and I would flash JB later. Or, is it no big deal to have JB on the phone when she takes it in. Another thought, she has a Charge right now, can she just put her sim in and be good?


The Charge and Nexus have different type sim cards. The charge uses the older (bigger) sim where the Nexus uses a microsim so she will have to get a new one. As far as reverting to stock that would probably be a good idea and then root once activated and home
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

jr313 said:


> The Charge and Nexus have different type sim cards. The charge uses the older (bigger) sim where the Nexus uses a microsim so she will have to get a new one. As far as reverting to stock that would probably be a good idea and then root once activated and home
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yep this

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jspradling7 (Nov 13, 2011)

On a side note, she may be able to keep the Charge as a back up device. I have a Charge and when I bought my GNex they gave me a new SIM card. I then bought a cheap little adapter piece that lets me put the smaller SIM card in the Charge. If I break my GNex all I have to do is pop the SIM back into the Charge and use it until I get a replacement GNex. Works great.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

TheLowEnd1 said:


> I would. Im starting to hear about Verizon workers straight up asking people if they've rooted their device. When I upgraded to the Nexus, my rep wanted to check the SD card on my old phone.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Did you tell him to go fuck himself?


----------



## mKiller82 (Jun 15, 2011)

I would leave it as is. I just bought a Nexus off of swappa and loaded JB onto it and walked into a store, got a sim card, rebooted and left. Now I had to go back the next day because I found out calling didn't work, only data worked. Apparently VZW's system tired to take my one line off unlimited and put it on a share plan. There was an issue with the system. Spent two hours in the store while they were on the phone with tech support.

While I was there, the 2 managers and 3 employees were already running JB on their phones. They didn't care that I had JB on a phone I was activating.


----------



## marine6680 (Nov 24, 2011)

You don't even need the phone with you... you can walk in, tell them you are getting a Nexus and need a SIM, and they will give you one. (after they apply it to your account) You can then throw it in the phone and have it activate at your leisure.


----------



## TheLowEnd1 (Jul 7, 2012)

Barf said:


> Did you tell him to go fuck himself?


Took it out then told him no.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

TheLowEnd1 said:


> Took it out then told him no.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Nice. Its not his job to check if you're rooted. And even if you were, I'm sure your warranty on that phone was already expired since you were upgrading. What did he think he was going to do? Not let you upgrade because your old phone was rooted? I can't stand most Verizon reps.


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

On top of that, he shouldn't need to look through your sdcard ever.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Barf said:


> Did you tell him to go fuck himself?


I would have. But I deal with VZW reps I sort of know so they really don't care. They probably don't know what "root" is honestly.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Isn't the warranty automatically void when the phone changes owners?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Jeffrey_Lebowski (Mar 6, 2012)

idefiler6 said:


> Isn't the warranty automatically void when the phone changes owners?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Only through Verizon. You can still send back to Samsung if it is still within a year of the original sale and the original owner hasn't registered the phone with Samsung. i know because I had to send mine in for a bad USB charge port, and I bought the phone from a coworker. VZW told me to fuck off, but Samsung said to send it right in.


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

The more I read, the more I hate Verizon.


----------



## Trololololol (Oct 26, 2011)

TheLowEnd1 said:


> I would. Im starting to hear about Verizon workers straight up asking people if they've rooted their device. When I upgraded to the Nexus, my rep wanted to check the SD card on my old phone.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I would never let that shit slide. Plus I always make sure i'm dealing with the cool verizon people that root their phones and stuff.


----------



## TheLowEnd1 (Jul 7, 2012)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I would have. But I deal with VZW reps I sort of know so they really don't care. They probably don't know what "root" is honestly.


They had a good 7 reps at the front desk that definitely couldn't tell an iPhone from an Android but this dude was on his shit. He might've overheard me and my dad taking about root methods when the guy was activating the nexus

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

TheLowEnd1 said:


> They had a good 7 reps at the front desk that definitely couldn't tell an iPhone from an Android but this dude was on his shit. He might've overheard me and my dad taking about root methods when the guy was activating the nexus
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


The first rule about rooting is: you don't talk about rooting....


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Give your ma the S3 (for $$$) and keep the Nexus 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## johnfranckiv (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey now.. I work at Verizon and let customers play with my gnex... jelly bean and all... no one at my store gives a shit if people root. The only time I check is if they are trying to do warrenty claims for soft bricked phones. Also... I refer many people with issues to this site haha... our account rep... meaning corporate Verizon guy. Also roots and flashes roms. The only reason Verizon cares about rooting is due to money lost replacing phones and the people who call in to tech support for rom related issues. 
Its unfortunate how many people don't read sites like this.. they just have a buddy root their phone and slap a rom in it. Or the people who PAY people on Craigslist to do it haha.
These people ruin it for everyone... even if its unintentional









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Not all Verizon reps are bad, I said most







I have definitely met a few good ones, the guy who sold me my nexus was raving about the unlocked boot loader and ROMs and the like.


----------



## ravenmadd (Jul 13, 2011)

It depends on who you get at the VZW store. When I did my last upgrade the guy I worked with showed me his rooted RAZR. It shouldn't matter either way.

Sent from Galaxy Nexus Vicious Popcorn Buttery Goodness


----------



## JB2005 (Jul 7, 2011)

Barf said:


> Did you tell him to go fuck himself?


+10 I might have been a little more polite but in short that's what I would have said.

But on topic it probably wouldn't be a bad idea if you are taking it into the store and they might get to hold it for some reason. Or like someone else said if it is stock she can go in and get help from them if need be.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheLowEnd1 (Jul 7, 2012)

JB2005 said:


> +10 I might have been a little more polite but in short that's what I would have said.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7510 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


Haha nah I wouldn't go for that...but you know what we do is our business(end user bs aside) I'm not up for a certain degree of invasiveness either...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

mKiller82 said:


> I would leave it as is. I just bought a Nexus off of swappa and loaded JB onto it and walked into a store, got a sim card, rebooted and left. Now I had to go back the next day because I found out calling didn't work, only data worked. Apparently VZW's system tired to take my one line off unlimited and put it on a share plan. There was an issue with the system. Spent two hours in the store while they were on the phone with tech support.
> 
> While I was there, the 2 managers and 3 employees were already running JB on their phones. They didn't care that I had JB on a phone I was activating.


Man, you got lucky and walked into a store with cool employees who like to flash shit. If you walk into any of the stores around where I live, you'll find guys in tight shirts telling you the rezound is one of the best android phones out now and that rooting is a waste of time.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Verizon should just have the tech guy be up to speed on adb and sbf and stuff, they wouldn't have 90% of bricked phones being returned if the tech guy at the store would give a shot at fixing it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Barf said:


> If you walk into any of the stores around where I live, you'll find guys in tight shirts telling you the rezound is one of the best android phones out now
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Because "it has Beats by Dre, BRO!" no doubt. I had a rezound and I can tell you the screen is amazing, the build quality is meh, and beats sucks. You don't get any equalizer options whatsoever. It's bass blown out the ass or everything off. I'm not overpaying for cheap headphones anyway and I don't care what name is attached to my stuff (or I'd have bought an iPhone), so screw off and let me set my music how I want to hear it.

But man that screen was nice. I might like it more than the Galaxy Nexus screen. Yeah, SAMOLED has some stunning blacks, and the colors did look good on the videos I took yesterday (when played back on my phone) but there are some colors that aren't as great and some instances where it's not as sharp as that LCD in the Rezound.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Yup, that's exactly what he told me, lol. That screen is really nice tho. Where I live all the vzw people own/suggest iPhones. And anytime they hear someone bring up root (even if its someone young like me talking to another young person) they just totally try to talk you out of it. When I had my droid charge I was in there one day talking about it and he was like, "seriously man there isn't much more you can do with a rooted phone. Just make folders and stuff".

I was like, please, just shut the fucking hole in your face.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## johnfranckiv (Jul 18, 2011)

throwbot said:


> Yup, that's exactly what he told me, lol. That screen is really nice tho. Where I live all the vzw people own/suggest iPhones. And anytime they hear someone bring up root (even if its someone young like me talking to another young person) they just totally try to talk you out of it. When I had my droid charge I was in there one day talking about it and he was like, "seriously man there isn't much more you can do with a rooted phone. Just make folders and stuff".
> 
> I was like, please, just shut the fucking hole in your face.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


That's so bad lol.... i'm going to assume that the people in your verizon store don't like making money lol. iPhones bring in the WORST profit of any phone on the shelves. I have met a few employees from other stores, and they are nothing more than apple worshiping turds. I think the RM's and DM's don't spend enought time in that store. We are encouraged to move customers to android from ios when at all possible. One reason, the 4 and 4s are both cdma only. Vzw does not want to support it's 3G market any longer than it has to. And every iPhone sold, is one more person keeping the network fully functional for 2 more years. I would also go to assume that verizon would like to lessen the subsidy they pay on iOS devices. Meaning sell less, to re-negotiate pricing with Apple.

As far as the idiot workers who think root is the end of the world.... you should actually tell them to stfu.. literally. It'll give them something interesting to talk about, other than how cool Apple is


----------



## southsko (Apr 26, 2012)

So I took my phone into 1 store rooted and all because of a bad charge port. They said revert it to stock and come back. I took it back and they examined my phone I had it 100% stock and and TWO reps told me I had to

a) Pay $100 for insurance







They would sent it in for me, but I would just end up having to pay $300 for a new phone and not get a free replacement phone because it was all my fault.
So I should go with plan a and they called phoneclaim for me. I said fuck that and bounced. WTF?

I went to another store and the guy only asked me if it was my phone or my charger. I told him my phone and he didn't even check my phone! He is having a new phone overnighted to me.

I guess you will never know what you might get


----------

